# Epson 3800 Gutenprint for Windows



## ThomasT (May 14, 2011)

Good evening everyone, I'd like to share with you how to use 3800/3880/3885 printer on Gutenprint under 

windows. As you may already know windows version of gutenprint does not support these printers. 

For 64 bit Windows:
This is what you need: GIMP 2.8.x ( I use 2.8.2 ) and wingp_5.2.6.2_PrintAll_ICM package.

1. If you have older version of GIMP, remove it, install 2.8.2
2. Remove previous versions of gutenprint
3. Copy the whole wingp_5.2.6.2_PrintAll_ICM folder to C drive
4. copy C:\wingp_5.2.6.2_PrintAll_ICM\plugins\GIMP\gimpgpui2.exe file to 
C:\Program Files\GIMP 2\lib\gimp\2.0\plug-ins
5. Try to use the plugin

6. If not working run wingp_5.2.6.2_PrintAll_ICM\gpspooler.exe run as admin settings-install

7. Installing on 64 bit is a real pain in the S. If did not succeed check these thing may help:
User Account Control off
Firewall off
Check if printer is porperly installed, turned on
take ownership of every folder you use

For 32 bit is like a child's toy:
1. Download Gutenprint for windows 5.2.5
2. Read instructions
3. Basicly just need to copy the CONTENTS of the plugin folder into the 
C:\Program Files\GIMP 2\lib\gimp\2.0\plug-ins folder

For the 3800 etc, printers download 5.2.11 Gutenprint ( this is not for windows I know )
Extract the archives, mine out the xml folder. 
Copy printers.xml to your current xml folder C:\wingp_5.2.6.2_PrintAll_ICM\xml
Restart GIMP
Now you will see 3800/3880/3885 printers on the list.
Use 3880 driver for 3800 and 38800 as well


"Linux does not dictate what to do"... 
I defeated the beast, and now I dictate to windows..
Let me know if you are interested how.


Thomas ( kicking the *** of Windows since 1998)


----------

